# Leadership books...any ideas?



## wisk (Oct 15, 2004)

Hello all!

I am in search of a good leadership book that will help me with my employees. I picked up a book the other day that just wasent what I was looking for. It skimmed over the types of people without any indepth discussions. Then I picked up how to be a great boss but it still wasent what I was looking for. 

I best book I have found is "How to make friends and influence people" by Dale Carnagie. Old book but it is great.

I also read "Whi moved my cheese" which was a good book too.

Anyone else have any thoughts on any real good leadership books?


----------



## ironchefde (Dec 1, 2004)

Another good one is "what color is my parachute" if you are looking for striaght forward leadership and problem solving try anything associated with SIX SIGMA


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Oddly enough (for some that is) I think that "One Minute Manger" would work in the f&b industry very well. Any thoughts????


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

I enjoy the Ancient Chinese Classical texts...when in school I went through a management training course and we analyzed "The Art of War"

If analyzed to associate it with each of our own set of problems, this book is awesome. I still refer to it on occasion and insist that my management team spend some time with the book...is definitely a must read...

Cheffy


----------



## papasmurf (Dec 4, 2004)

I personally like Kitchen Confidential by Anthony Bourdain. It can attempt to show how important respect can be and is a fun read.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

That'sthe one that first came to mind.
Read it 15 years ago and it still beats em all. IMHO.


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

It's not exactly about leadership, but i think that "7 Habits of Highly Effective People" is a must read for managers... might be the sort of book you would want your employees to read too.. and then maybe set up some sort of program to help people follow it. My current employer had us read ... I think it was just called "Fish" ??? I'll try to find out tonight, he still has some in his office. It was about making the workplace fun. but then he never followed up on it so nothing changed. *shrug*


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

21 Irrefutable Laws of Leadership i smy reccommendation.


----------



## dion r (Mar 21, 2004)

This thread reminds me of the day when we had a kitchen porter working for us who kept walking out for cigarette breaks. I said to the head chef it would be handy if there was a book for staff motivation. He replied "yeah so you can smack them with it!" 

Sorry nothing helpful but I couldnt resist


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for, but I have found Charlie Trotters lessons in excellence to be helpful in certain situations. I also like the new art of the leader by William A. cohen, PHD.

Hope this helps...


----------



## chef_bob (Jan 13, 2005)

*I could not agree more!* I also recomend this book to any parent who has a child thinking of joining the profession. Not to scare them off, but to show them what CAN be the reality (kind of like the ghost of christmas future  ) I re-read this book on a regualr basis and I always laugh and I alsways learn something. I am definately going to check out the Trotter book also, I can't beleive that one has slipped by me for all this time!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

The Prince by Machiavelli is my all time favorite. We had to read it for a freshman English class, and it still affects me today. You have to read it very analytically, and of course apply to your needs, but i found it gave you a way to think of leadership from all sides. What would happen if your too lenient, how important leadership by example is, (not just professionally, but personally as well)...etc. we also covered it in a leadership class, as an example of why you need to come out strong and ease up just a bit later, the whole theory of .."Is it better to be feared or loved"? Good luck with your leadership growth and discovery!
http://www.the-prince-by-machiavelli...nce/title.html


----------

